# Do you live in NH and how do you like it there?



## bostonbaked (Mar 1, 2012)

I live in Ma. now, been here 55 years. I go to NH now and then but have never lived there. I can't take the corruption in this state any more. Every day in the News is another scam to rob the tax payers of their money or their rights. Tell me it ain't so in NH. I know there is good and bad everywhere but this state is just all bad. I love the beauty of my state and the friends I have here but I can't take the government run amok any longer. Don't want to move far far away and I hear some good things about NH but would like to hear more. My family is mostly gone so I have no family holding me back. I would appreciate your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## basod (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd speak for my brother on this, he loves it.
Of course he's only set up residence there for the tax purposes.
I'd guess they make up for it property taxes, not that MA is probably any better in that dept.
http://www.joeshimkus.com/NH-Tax-Rates.aspx


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 1, 2012)

....we're all full up here in NH. Is just joke  :lol: . I like it here. I dont think we are any less corrupt, but I like it here. I lived in MA for a while, but moved when the town clerk would not take cash for my exise tax payment for my car. You'd feel right at home here...mostly ex-Masshol....Massachusetts folks anyways.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm ex- Mass. I like it, but commute south o' the border for work (like a lot of people). That means I pay MA income, and NH property tax.

My wife was from Norwell, BTW


----------



## zelachowski (Mar 1, 2012)

I grew up in MA and moved to NH in 1983 a few years after college. I wanted to buy an old house to fix up. The taxes on property are higher or lower depending on the town. I live in the SW corner of NH and like it very much. Small towns, not a lot of tourists, but very nice people, very welcoming. The real estate site for northern New England is www.nneren.com , The Peterson's  real estate in Peterborough, NH is the best connected in this region. I guess you have to find the best fit for you. Good luck in your search for a new place. I almost forgot to mention, since this site is about burning wood, we have a lot of wood here. Cut split and delivered, green is about $160 a cord.


----------



## thinkxingu (Mar 2, 2012)

Greetings!
    I also am an ex-MA resident, as is most of my street.  I think we're most of us on the same page with regards to NH vs. MA: though there are still issues (high land taxes, toll issues for us here in Merrimack) the citizenry and lawmakers tend to be more common sense.  Besides one major misstep these last few years (Ward Bird--interesting case) the state is much less litigious.  I've not heard of any property owners getting sued for protecting their property or for not shoveling their driveways.

S


----------



## bostonbaked (Mar 2, 2012)

I thank all you folks for taking the time to respond. I have checked out the SW corner and up as far as  Keene. My wife wants to be closer to the larger cities, I liked it there. I'm trying to not go too far north. I think I'm getting too old to take an extra month of winter, although it would nice to be up there in the good weather.We have been looking from Nashus to Manchester to Raymond ,Exeter that triangle sort of speak and trying to stay within 20 miles in any direction of Manchester Nashua if that makes sense. I have read about the Ward Bird case and found it to be a travesty of Justus. Am I correct in believing the state has clarified the laws in regards to that? He was set free, true? It would never happen that way in MA. as you know MA. is not friendly to the 2nd. amendment. I have been made aware of the higher property taxes but I figure with no sales or income taxes it may balance out? Any thoughts on mobiles in co-op situations ? Maybe 55 plus how does that work if you know? Not very familiar with that down here. I know I have a lot of questions. Thanks again for sharing your time with me. I got to get out of this place...lol BTY Basod love the tax chart.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 2, 2012)

I went south to college . . . Henniker, NH . . . I was a bit surprised to find that folks in the south did not talk like they did on The Dukes of Hazzard and the cafeteria didn't serve up grits in the morning. 

On the serious side . . . I enjoyed New Hampshire and the four years in college . . . but I'm a country boy and so I returned home to my roots. I did spend some time in northern New Hampshire this summer and really liked the area.


----------



## thinkxingu (Mar 3, 2012)

Nashua has been rated best place to live in America twice in the last two decades.  It's a nice little area with very low crime and poverty.  Main Street's been hit a bit hard in this recession, but there's a lot of regrowth.  We live not too far from there and hit Main Street quite often.  Nashua also has one of the greatest parks in New England in Greeley.  My parents enjoyed it, my great grand parents enjoyed it, we enjoy it, and I think my children will, too.

Ward Bird was eventually released--I think of it as a momentary lapse of reason.  I'm not sure anything like that would happen again, especially since the most recent incident where a man shot his gun off to warn an intruder and was not charged.  In MA, he would have been put in jail with the space made by a recently paroled murderer who goes off to kill more innocents.

As far as taxes, I think in the end it all evens out. Our registration fees are very close to the excise taxes in MA, and the land tax vs. value in NH vs. higher value vs. land tax in MA is usually a wash (i.e. the higher land taxes on our $250K house are very close to the taxes my parents pay on their $325K house--the houses are nearly identical).

As for co-ops/mobile homes, I got nothing.  If you wanna check out Nashua, have lunch at its newest pizza joint, Portland Pie Company.  It's right on the canal over the bridge, and I think it represents well the environment Nashua strives for.

Oh, one last thing--I'm pretty sure it doesn't apply to you, but I'm not convinced the local educational systems have maintained their quality these last years.  For some reason, when money gets tight in this area, people start pointing fingers at the one place that could prevent many of our problems, the educational system.  In the interest of full disclosure, I am a high school teacher.  (But in MA, where the pay is better and the standards are the highest in the country.  We be dun dun or jobbs in edjucatin' dem dere studients.)

S


----------



## NH_Wood (Mar 3, 2012)

NH is a great state - I'm in SW NH and the Monadnock region is really beautiful - small towns and quiet - great place to raise kids. If someone gets broken into in my town, it's big news. Cheers!


----------



## bostonbaked (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks folks, please keep the opinions coming. I welcome your knowledge. Schools don't apply to us .


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 3, 2012)

there are a few 55+ mobile parks in the Nashua area, and a good many 55+ condo complexes about. I'm west of Nashua a bit and we have a newer 55+ detached condo complex in my neighborhood which is quite nice, and has a fancy shuttle that goes to Nashua. All the modern conveniences like electricity, and running water, flush toilets and telephone....not so great cell service though.


----------



## branchburner (Mar 3, 2012)

bostonbaked said:
			
		

> Every day in the News is another scam to rob the tax payers of their money or their rights.



My advice: stop reading the news. (Even in you move to NH, you will have the federal government to worry about!)

I've lived in NH for about 20 years, and lived in MA for a few years, too. I love NH, but the biggest quality-of-life factors to me are family, work, friends and community. (Government sanity/insanity is WAY down the list.) So it really depends on your exact location in either state - you could just as easily find a lousy neighborhood in NH as a great neighborhood in MA.

We made a decision to live close to my wife's family in a rural area where we could afford a house and some acres. But for fifteen years I commuted to MA over an hour each way. My friends from work were too far away too hang out with on a regular basis, and the commute was a killer, so there are tradeoffs. In a perfect world, I'd live in a rural location really close to an urban job. 

If I had to pick a state, I'd pick NH over MA... but I wouldn't mind shoveling less snow there on the south shore!


----------



## mrjohneel (Mar 4, 2012)

I go to NH when I have to. I like hiking the White Mountains but Cape Cod is better and I wouldn't move out of Mass.  I like the culture here better and the NH legislature is a complete joke. But if you're aggrieved and feel persecuted in the Bay State, just go, please. You'll be happier (hopefully).


----------



## ColdNH (Mar 4, 2012)

mrjohneel said:
			
		

> the NH legislature is a complete joke. But if you're aggrieved and feel persecuted in the Bay State, just go, please. You'll be happier (hopefully).



wow, coming from a mass resident.. for the love of god, please stay there.

To answer the original posters question, yes i LOVE living in NH, its beautiful, people are friendlier, less traffic, less nanny state laws, less taxes, shall I go on?

Property taxes vary greatly from town to town, since schools are not important to you, you can find a town without great schools or NO schools and save a ton on property taxes. 

If you have any specific questions feel free to ask. I grew up in CT, lived in boston for 6 years and lived in goffstown NH for 4 years and currently in Bow NH. LOVE IT


----------



## bostonbaked (Mar 5, 2012)

Once again thank you folks for your opinions and candid responses. My only problem with Ma. is the crooks running the state into the ground. Love the cape, I'm twenty five minutes or so from the canal. and go there often. It's not the location I don't like. I have always loved the beauty of this whole Northeast area. That's why I don't want to go too far. I'm not really looking to argue about my perceived corruption in Ma. I have my opinions formed over a lifetime in this state. I'm only trying to find out if this type of garbage is so blatant and unadressed in NH. I do read NH newspapers when time allows and I don't see nearly as many horror stories as I see here almost every day. I think NH would be a welcome change for us but we don't no anyone who lives there full time so that's why I posted. As far as not reading the news, lol that's what my wife says. That won't work for me I'm hooked. I'm really kind of at a loss for how these co-op's work as in if a bunch of people in a co-op stopped paying their fees for instance what happens to the rest of the owners? In a 55 plus community do both parties have to be over 55? My wife is younger than me and not 55. I'm wondering about that. I have heard a term call currant use and was told it has to do with how land is taxed. So if someone would enlighten me that would be great. Any way thanks for the help and your time.


----------

